# Misfire



## Archulec (Dec 14, 2020)

I have 2014 Cruze with 1.4t Eco. Out of the blue while driving i got a code for cylinder 1 misfire. So jumping alot of steps i did to shorten the post i replaced all plugs and put new coil pack on. That is when I got a #4 misfire and #1 went away. So then put old coil pack on and it is giving me a #2 misfire. Swapped boot and resistor on coil pack and replaced #2 fuel injector. STILL have constant #2 misfire with a random P0300 code every once in a while. So then traded in coil pack for another one and put it on and still has a #2. Fuel pump was test with reader and rail pressure is within normal ranges. I am at a loss!!!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Maybe a grounding issue?


----------

